
Visualization of Harvey, Irma, and Jose - kompressor
https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-70.17,20.74,2130
======
mxfh
Note the difference between Pathlines and Streamlines and keep in mind that
what you see is not an animation of the actual air movement:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLSmNZm1e0k&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLSmNZm1e0k&feature=youtu.be&t=1870)

------
cwperkins
Harvey has dissipated more-or-less, the one near Mexico is Hurricane Kattia

------
contingo
Compare
[https://www.ventusky.com/?p=19.6;-77.9;4&l=wind&w=0xIAb9A9A](https://www.ventusky.com/?p=19.6;-77.9;4&l=wind&w=0xIAb9A9A)

~~~
DigitalJack
That’s my new favorite.

It’s interesting how the wind appears to spiral into the eye near ground
level, and out from the eye at 12k meters.

It’s like there is a toroidal shape where on the bottom, wind spirals in
towards the eye, transitions to the top in the eyewall and spirals out at the
top.

~~~
theoh
"rising air in the eyewall follows isolines of equal angular momentum, which
[also] slope outward with height" (Wikipedia)

------
bllguo
partial to windy.com myself

[https://www.windy.com/?20.633,-75.498,5,a:q3iI3](https://www.windy.com/?20.633,-75.498,5,a:q3iI3)

~~~
digikata
Whatever that last parameter is on the url, it causes mass rendering artifacts
in Firefox/Linux. It works for me w/o.

[https://www.windy.com/?20.633,-75.498,5](https://www.windy.com/?20.633,-75.498,5)

------
mizzao
Is this derived from [http://hint.fm/wind/](http://hint.fm/wind/) ?

Also, does anyone know how that elbow in the path forecast comes about? Is
there something magical about the waist of Cuba that suddenly makes it turn
north?

~~~
squidfood
"Because of the passage of an upper-level trough to the north, with Irma
starting to feel the steering effects of the westerly flow of the
midlatitudes." Described in detail with figures here:
[http://cliffmass.blogspot.com/2017/09/american-versus-
europe...](http://cliffmass.blogspot.com/2017/09/american-versus-european-
models-and.html)

------
onewhonknocks
*Katia

------
SAI_Peregrinus
A fun aspect of this site is that you can change the map projection used.

------
hoxinot
Not sure if this is some display artifact, but the most striking thing to me
is how strange the wind patterns are in many parts of North America if you
zoom out.

